# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  اخبار المساء اليوم الإثنين 26-1-2015

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم من اعتز بك فلن يذل
ومن اهتدى بك فلن يضل
ومن استكثر بك فلن يقل
ومن استقوى بك فلن يضعف
ومن استغنى بك فلن يفتقر
ومن استنصر بك فلن يخذل
ومن استعان بك فلن يغلب
ومن توكل عليك فلن يخيب
ومن جعلك ملاذه فلن يضيع
ومن اعتصم بك فقد هدى إلى صراط مستقيم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اقالة كمال دحية من منصبه مقررا لدائرة الكرة بالمريخ





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اصدر رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان قرارا قضي باقالة مقرر دائرة الكرة كمال دحية و تفيد متابعات الصحيفة بان كمال دحية قد تجاوز عبد الصمد في الاجتماع الفني الاخير لمباراة القمة و بالتالي فان المريخ يصبح بدون مقرر و مدير كرة بعد اقالة دحية و سفر كابيلا 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قمة السودان تلعب في دبي





كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 قدمت شركة متخصصة في تنظيمات المباريات الدعوة لقمة السودان للعب في مدينة دبي في اواخر مارس المقبل حيث حصلت الشركة على الموافقة المبدئية للمريخ و لكنها تنتظر رد الهلال و يتوقع ان يرد مجلس الهلال على الطلب خلال الساعات القادمة 
الزاوية 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الاوضاع تتفجر ..الاتحاد يمقلب الاندية ويوقع مع شركة سوداني في مقرها و الاندية ترفض لعب الاسبوع الثاني





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اكد احمد عبد القادر رئيس كتلة الممتاز بانهم تعرضوا لمقلب من الاتحاد بخصوص حضورهم لتوقيع العقد مع سوداني الذي تم بين الاتحاد السوداني شركة سوداني اليوم وفق اجتماع امس وقال باننا تفاجئنا بتحويل مكان توقيع العقد من الاتحاد لمقر الشركة مشيرا الى ان الاتحاد دعاهم للحضور الى مقره و عليه سيقاطعون اللعب في مسابقة الدوري اعتبارا من الاسبوع الثاني ما لم يدفع لهم مستحقاتهم السابقة مؤكدا بانهم سيلعبون بدون بث او رعاية وقل سيادته بان الاتحاد ليس من حقه فرض رعاية ضعيفة علي الاندية جاء ذلك خلال حديثه لاذاعة هوي السودان
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

الاوضاع تتفجر ..الاتحاد يمقلب الاندية ويوقع مع شركة سوداني في مقرها و الاندية ترفض لعب الاسبوع الثاني





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اكد احمد عبد القادر رئيس كتلة الممتاز بانهم تعرضوا لمقلب من الاتحاد بخصوص حضورهم لتوقيع العقد مع سوداني الذي تم بين الاتحاد السوداني شركة سوداني اليوم وفق اجتماع امس وقال باننا تفاجئنا بتحويل مكان توقيع العقد من الاتحاد لمقر الشركة مشيرا الى ان الاتحاد دعاهم للحضور الى مقره و عليه سيقاطعون اللعب في مسابقة الدوري اعتبارا من الاسبوع الثاني ما لم يدفع لهم مستحقاتهم السابقة مؤكدا بانهم سيلعبون بدون بث او رعاية وقل سيادته بان الاتحاد ليس من حقه فرض رعاية ضعيفة علي الاندية جاء ذلك خلال حديثه لاذاعة هوي السودان



دي  الحاله المناظر موسم  مهدد  بي ................
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اسامة الشاذلي : موهبة اوكرا لم تتفجر بعد



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 قال عضو مجلس ادارة نادي اسامة الشاذلي بانه غير مندهش لتألق اللاعب اوغستين اوكرا في مباراة القمة و قال بان طبيعي لان اللاعب موهوب و انه لم يفجر بعد قدراته المهولة و التي قادته للعب في الدوري الاوربي و ان اللاعب سيفيد المريخ كثيرا في بطولة افريقيا لما يمتلكه من قدرات مهولة واضاف التجربة اثبتت ان اللاعب سليم و غير مصاب و ان العنف الذي تعرض له كافي للابتعاد عن الملاعب لكن اللاعب كان قويا و استطاع يؤدي بثبات حتى استبداله 
الزعيم 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو يستعد للرابطة بـــ(الثلج) ويغلق ملف القمة





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اخضع مدرب المريخ اللاعبين يوم اس لحمام الثلج و ذلك لازالة الارهاق و التعب من مباراة القمة و كان قد قدم محاضرة للاعبين عن مباراة الرابطة و طالبهم باغلاق ملف القمة و التركيز في مواجهة الغد و سيختتم الفريق اعداده اليوم لمباراة الذئاب و يقوم باعلان القائمة التي تلعب المباراة عقب نهاية مران اليوم 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مباشر .. الخرطوم و الميرغني ..معاذ عبد الرحيم يحرز هدفا للوطني في الدقيقة3





كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مريخ كوستي يخطف نقطة غالية من السلاطين





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
خطف مريخ كوستي نقطة غالية من مضيفه مريخ الفاشر بالتعادل معه بهدف لكل تقدم الضيوف عبر اللاعب ايمن امبدة فيما ادرك التعادل لمريخ الفاشر نجم رديفه ياسر و ذلك ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الاول لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز في نسخته الـــ(20)
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الهلال كادوقلي و النسور يتعادلان بهدف لكل





كفرووتر / كادوقلي احمد عمر/
تعادل الاسود و النسور بهدف لكل في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم باستاد كادوقلي , انتهي الشوط الاول سلبيا و في الحصة الثانية تقدم النسور بهدف اوكيكي في الدقيقة 20 و في الدقيقة 22 احرز اللاعب نور الدين عنتر هدف التعادل لاصحاب الارض وذلك ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الاول لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز في نسخته الـــ(20)





*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*دكتور معتصم : لا علم لنا ببيان تجمع الاندية ورفضها للعب غير مقبول وسنطبق اللائحة في قسمة الرعاية والبث





كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 قال رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الدكتور معتصم جعفر انهم وقعوا عقدا مع شركة سوداني لمدة عامين يحصل فيها الاتحاد على 4 مليار عن كل موسم وذلك لموسمي 2015 و 2016 و ان الاندية ستنال 40% من الرعاية على ان تحصل على 70% من حقوق البث وبخصوص البث قال بانه ضد فكرة حصرية نقل بطولة الدوري الممتاز وانهم سيمنحون كل القنوات نقل البطولة و عن بيان رابطة اندية الممتاز ومقاطعتها اللعب اعتبارا من الاسبوع الثاني اكد بانه لا يعلم بالبيان هي مؤسسات كبيرة و معتبرة وان تأجيل اجتماع لا يؤدي لرفض و نحن ندير المؤسسة بالحوار و نحن نرفض مبدأ رفض العب ومن منطلق المسئوليات غير مقبول الجلوس مع مؤسسات ترفض اللعب و ان مقاطعة اللعب اسلوب مرفوض ولا نقبله على الاطلاق لاننا كنا على حوار معها و سنجتمع من اجل ازالة اللبث و اضاف وانه في حالة انسحاب الاندية سيكون حينها لكل حادث حديث مشيرا الى ان اللائحة واضحة وانه ليس من حق الاندية تحديد الطرف الذي سيرعي البطولة او القناة الناقلة لها وان الاندية لديها نصيب ستحصل عليه وفق اللائحة المتفق عليها بين الاندية و الاتحاد و اكد سيادته بانهم سيحصلون على متبقي رعاية الموسم المنصرم من شركة سوداني و سيتم تسليمها للاندية خلال الاسبوع الثالث من الممتاز وانهم سيتحصلون على 25% من نصيب الرعاية و البالغ (مليون جنيه) منتصف فبراير على ان يحصلون على 25% في مارس على ان يتسلمون 25% في مايو المقبل وعلى ان يتسلمون بقية المبلغ قبل التتويج وفق الاتفاق مؤكدا بان التأخير في استلام حقوق الاندية في الموسم الماضي بسبب عملية التسليم و التسلم في شركة سوداني (اجراءات مالية )جاء ذلك خلال حديثه لاذاعة هوي السودان و اكد بان شركة سوداني قد وافقت على رعاية الناشئين و الشباب وفقا للاتفاق المسبق مع اتحاد الكرة وهو مشروع من الاتحاد الدولي لتطوير الرياضة في السودان واكد في ختام حديثه بانهم سعوا من اجل تسويق البطولة واما بخصوص تسويق شعار الاندية منحنا الاولية لشركة سوداني لتجلس مع الاندية وقال بانه لا يوجد ازمة الا لدى الاعلام و ان الجو مهيأ من اجل موسم مميز تتاح فرصة لظهور عناصر مميزة تدعم المنتخبات الوطنية في الفترة المقبلة واضاف الاندية في نهاية الامر ستشكر الاتحاد على الخطوة التي قام بها لان الاتحاد توصل لاتفاق مجزي مع سوداني خلص لـــ(8) مليار و كذلك عروض مميزة مع القنوات الناقلة ستكون عائداتها مجزية للاندية و الاتحاد واضاف نسعي لازالة عوائق رفع الشارة من اجل ان نقدم موسما استثنائي وكنا في حوار متواصل منذ ستة اشهر و عند التوقيع نتوقع ان يكون البث بلا توقف من اجل التعريف بالدوري السوداني و التعريف باللاعب السوداني وتطبيق الاحتراف
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*التعادل يحسم الشوط الاول من مباراة الامل و الاهلي مدني





كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 حسم التعادل الشوط الاول من مباراة الامل عطبرة و ضيفه الاهلي مدني و ذلك في الاسبوع الاول للممتاز
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مدرب النمور: اعدادنا ليس للفوز على الهلال فقط

 

خاص-الزاوية:
اكد الاثيوبي وبتو اباتي المدير الفني للاهلي شندي جاهزية فريقه لمواجهة الهلال في الجولة الاولى من دوري سوداني الممتاز وقال وبتو في تصريحات خاصة لـ(الزاوية)” جهزنا فريقنا بصورة جيدة من خلال فترة اعداد اعتقد انها ناجحة ، ليس لمواجهة الهلال فقط وانما للدوري السوداني بصورة عامة ووصل الفريق مرحلة متقدمة من الجاهزية”
واشار المدير الفني للاهلي شندي الى مباراة القمة التي جمعت الهلال والمريخ في درع الاستقلال كانت فرصة جيدة له لمشاهدة منافسه على ارض الواقع واضاف” كل ما استطيع قوله ان فريقي جاهز من كافة النواحي للحصول على مايريد من مواجهة الهلال”
واختتم وبتو اباتي تصريحاته مبينا ان الاهلي شندي الحالي افضل من الموسم الماضي وقال” بالتاكيد نحن نعمل لنصبح افضل فافضل، وكل شخص في الفريق حريص على تقديم الافضل ومؤمنون بقدرتنا على تحقيق شي مهم”
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خاص: الاسبوع الاول للممتاز خارج البث

 

خاص-الزاوية:
علمت الزاوية ان هناك غموض كبير في ملف بث الدوري الممتاز ، حيث لم يتوصل اتحاد الكرة الى قناة ناقلة بصورة رسمية، واصبح في حكم المؤكد عدم بث الاسبوع الاول من دوري سوداني الممتاز.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


المريخ يتدرب لمدة ساعة ونصف استعداداً للرابطة



عاد المريخ إلى التدريبات بعد ساعات من مباراة القمة واكتفى الفريق بمران وحيد عصر أمس بالقلعة الحمراء بمشاركة جميع اللاعبين بما فيهم الذين أكملوا مباراة الند التقليدي الهلال والذين خضعوا لتدريبات خفيفة بالجري حول الملعب وبعد ذلك خلدوا لراحة تامة في حين أدى البدلاء والذين لم يشاركوا في المباراة تدريباً كاملاً استمر لمدة ساعة ونصف ركّز من خلاله على اللمسة الواحدة واللعب الضاغط وعمل على تصحيح الأخطاء أولاً بأول، وعقب نهاية التدريب مباشرة انتظم اللاعبون في معسكر مقفول بفندق بردايس استعداداً لمواجهة الرابطة غداً .



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

اتفاق سري بين العملاقين على عدم اشهار البطاقات الحمراء في قمة الدرع



تحصلت الصدى على معلومات مؤكدة عن اتفاق سري تم بين إدارتي الهلال والمريخ مع لجنة التحكيم المركزية قبل قمة درع الاستقلال بعدم اشهار الحكم لأي بطاقات حمراء للاعبين حتى يساعد في الخروج بالمباراة إلى بر الأمان وحتى لا يفقد العملاقان أي لاعب في بطولة الدوري الممتاز واستفاد لاعب الهلال نصر الدين الشغيل من هذا الاتفاق لان الطريقة التي أدى بها مباراة القمة كانت ستعرضه للطرد من الشوط الأول .




*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

غارزيتو يطالب نجوم المريخ بنسيان ودية الهلال والتركيز على مباراة الغد أمام الرابطة




حرص الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء على مخاطبة لاعبيه في مران الفريق عصر أمس ولم يخض كثيراً في تفاصيل مباراة الهلال وطالب اللاعبين بنسيانها لأنها مجرد تجربة اعدادية حققت له الغرض منها وأضاف: عليكم الآن التفكير بالصوت العالي في المباريات الصعبة التي تنتظركم في الدوري السوداني والذي سنبدأ مشوارنا فيه غداً بمواجهة الرابطة ونرغب في أن نقدم أنفسنا بقوة من أول مباراة لنقنع الخصوم بأننا جئنا للحصول على لقب تلك البطولة، وطالب غارزيتو بضرورة الانضباط التكتيكي والالتزام بكل موجهّاته في الملعب مراهناً على أن المريخ وعندما يصل إلى الدرجة المطلوبة من الجاهزية بالاستفادة من مبارياته في الممتاز سيقول كلمته بقوة في دوري الأبطال .



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
بعائدات أكبر من المواسم السابقة معتصم جعفر وطارق حمزة يضعان حداً للإجتهادات ويوقعان عقد رعاية دوري سودانى الممتاز لموسمين



الإشادة بسودانى وتهيئة الأجواء والإلتزام بالعقود وتطوير الشراكة والعمل على معالجة السلبيات أبرز الإتفاقات
تم اليوم ببرج سوداتل للإتصالات بالخرطوم توقيع عقد الرعاية للدوري الممتاز (دوري سوداني الممتاز) بين شركة سوداني للإتصالات المحدودة  والإتحاد السودانى لكرة  القدم لعامي 2015م و2016م بعائدات تقدر بحوالى ثمانية مليون ونصف للعامين بحضور الرئيس التنفيذي لمجموعة سوداتل المهندس طارق حمزة زين العابدين وأعضاء إدارته التنفيذية في مقدمتهم الأستاذ محمد المرضي التيجاني والدكتور هاشم البدري عن الشركة  والدكتور معتصم جعفر رئيس الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم  والأستاذ حسن عبد السلام مساعد رئيس الإتحاد رئيس الاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بالخرطوم  والأستاذ نزار ساتي عضو مجلس إدارة الإتحاد عن الإتحاد.
وأوضح المهندس طارق حمزة زين العابدين الرئيس التنفيذي لمجموعة سوداتل أن سوداني ظلت ترعى الدوري الممتاز إنطلاقاً من مسؤوليتها الوطنية وإيماناً منها بأهمية الرياضة ودورها الكبير فى ترقية المجتمعات مثمناً الشراكة مع الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم وقال بأن الرياضة أصبحت تقوم بأدوار كبيرة جداً علي كافة المستويات وبالتالى لابد من الإهتمام بها وتطويرها مؤكداً بأن رعاية سودانى للدوري عمل وطنى داعياً لأن تكون هذه الشراكة ذكية ومحققة لكافة أهدافها وأوضح بأنهم سيعملون على الإستفادة من هذه الشراكة بالصورة المطلوبة.
من جانبه أوضح الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم رئيس الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم أنهم سعداء جداً لتجديد عقد الرعاية والشراكة الناجحة مع أكبر صرح إقتصادي بالبلاد وأشاد بدور سوداني تجاه الرياضة  وإهتمامها بأكبر قطاع من قطاعات المجتمع وهو القطاع الرياضي مشيداً بتجربة الرعاية المتميزة والناجحة جداً مع سوداني التى يقودها شاب طموح جاء من صلب الحركة الرياضية ويتفهم الدور الكبير الذى تلعبة عملية الرعاية فى إستقرار الرياضة وتطورها.
ووعد معتصم جعفر بمعالجة كافة السلبيات التى صاحبت الرعاية في المواسم السابقة وقال بأن سودانى تقدم أموال كبيرة من أجل رعاية الممتاز ولابد أن تجد مقابل ذلك إهتمام من الإتحاد وإلتزام بالعقود الموقعة بما يحقق مصالحها.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اصدرت بيانا اليوم ..اندية الممتاز : نرفض ما تم بين الاتحاد وسوداني



تلتقي بالوزير
01-26-2015 09:26 PM
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / اصدرت رابطة اندية الممتاز اليوم بيان أعلامى بسبب توقيع الاتحاد على عقد الرعاية دون اشراكها في تفاصيل التعاقد وحصلت كفرووتر على نسخة منه وجاء فيه :اجتمع ممثلى اندية الدرجة الممتاز بقاعة محمد الشيخ مدنى بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم بالخرطوم 2 للتنسيق فيما بينهما فيما يختص بموضوعى الرعاية والبث لمناقشتها مع السيد رئيس الاتحاد العام لكرة اليوم حسب اتفاق تم بالامس مع السادة لجنة التسويق و الاستثمار (اسامة عطا المنان – حسن عبد السلام – نزار ساتي) ولم يجد ممثلي الاندية اي ترتيبات للاجتماع المذكور بل تم نقل الاجتماع خارج مبني الاتحاد عليه قررت اندية الممتاز الاتى.
1~قيام المباريات المعلنة فى الاسبوع الاول للممتاز نسبة لسفر الاندية لمدن مختلفة .
2~رفض كل ماتم بخصوص الاتفاق علية اليوم بين شركة سودانى للاتصالات والاتحاد العام قبل تسديد متاخرات للمواسم الماضية والاطلاع على تفاصيل الاتفاق الجديد قبل توقيعة.
3~وجود ممثلى اندية الممتاز فى كل محاور التفاوض مع اعضاء العام بخصوص ملفى البث والرعاية.
4~مقابلة السيد/ وزير الشباب والرياضىة لاطلاعه على اسباب تحرير هذا البيان.
الله الموافق 
احمد عبد القادر رئيس اندية الممتاز 
عز الدين الحاج الامين العام 



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خاص ..النيابة تحقق مع عارزيتو اليوم



تم القبض عصر اليوم الاثنين علي مدرب المريخ الفرنسي عارزيتو في بلاغ منذ العام الماضي وعلمت (سودانا فوق) ان الفرنسي حضر الي قسم الشرطة برفقة نائب رئيس المريخ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان والاداري مصطفي توفيق وتم اخلاء سبيله بعد ان أخذت اقواله وافادت ذات المصادر ان البلاغ يعود الي فترة عمل عارزيتو بالهلال والخاص بسلوك لا اخلاقي للمدرب اثناء احد المباريات 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

خاص ..النيابة تحقق مع عارزيتو اليوم



تم القبض عصر اليوم الاثنين علي مدرب المريخ الفرنسي عارزيتو في بلاغ منذ العام الماضي وعلمت (سودانا فوق) ان الفرنسي حضر الي قسم الشرطة برفقة نائب رئيس المريخ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان والاداري مصطفي توفيق وتم اخلاء سبيله بعد ان أخذت اقواله وافادت ذات المصادر ان البلاغ يعود الي فترة عمل عارزيتو بالهلال والخاص بسلوك لا اخلاقي للمدرب اثناء احد المباريات 



حقد فظيع ومؤامرة خسيسة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
الخرطوم والأمل يقهران الميرغني وسيد الأتيام



حقق الخرطوم الوطني فوزاً مهماً على الميرغني كسلا بهدفين نظيفين مساء اليوم على ملعب الخرطوم في افتتاح مباريات الفريقين في النسخة 20 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، سجل هدفي الخرطوم معاذ القوز وبدر الدين قلق على مدار الشوطين، بالنتيجة وضع الخرطوم أول ثلاث نقاط في رصيده وبقي الميرغني من دون رصيد، وفي مباراة ثانية فاز الأمل عطبرة على ضيفه اهلي مدني بهدف سجله عمار الدمازين ليضع أول ثلاث نقاط في رصيده ويبقى أهلي مدني من دون رصيد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الابداعات
*

----------


## ابومهند

*تعب بس دا فرنسي الحكومة ما تعمل لهو حاجه
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا علي المجهود
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*عنتريات ما قلت ذبابه من الأنديه .. هل الرعايه والبث شيئا اساسيا للعب الدورى الممتاز .. ولو إفترضنا جدلا انو ما فى اى شركة تقدمت للرعايه ولا قناة للبث ما الذى سوف تفعله هذه الأندية .. دورينا بخلاف [ المريخ ــ الزعيم ــ العالمى ] لا يستحق اى نادى بث مبارياته .. لأن للمريخ مواصفات خاصه .. جودة الأداء وعالمية الأستاد .. ما عدا ذلك كلهم كومبارس .. ولايستحقون الرعاية والبث .. هذه حقيقة يجب ان تعيها هذه الأنديه المتشعبطه فى الدورى الممتاز .. ثانيا نرفض بشدة انو الزعيم بجلالة قدرو يقبل برئاسة المدعى نائب رئيس الهليل .. وعلى الزعيم الإنسحاب من هذه الكتلة الكومباس الذى لا سند لها فى القانون واللوائح .. ما فى حاجه اسمها كتلة ولا يحزنون .. .. الا يتم تعديل القانون واللوائح بعد تحول الأندية لمحترفه .. ولا أظن غير الزعيم يكون فى نادى تنطبق عليه كلمة نادى محترف .. فضوها سيرها .. ولا نجارى الباطل ونكون خلف الهليل الذى لا يسوى جناح باعوضه
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور جدا الاخ عبد المنعم
                        	*

----------

